# Won't go in Crate!!!



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Maisy will not go in her crate! We think shes just being stubborn since before whenever we opened the door to her crate she knew to was time to go to bed and just would walk in. Shes been doing this for a while now and it feels like we have done everything. We even tryed putting a treat inside and she still won't go in, I also washed the mattress that she sleeps on just in case she had an accident and didn't want to go inside. Thanks for any advice! ???


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know if this will help but....when we first got Pippa she HATED her crate. Our trainer had us call her to "kennel up" a couple of times a day and when she did go in click the clicker (we are clicker training her) and treat through the top part of the crate (we have a wire crate) 5-10 times (we used cheese, her favorite treat!). After the treats were finished, we said "okay" and released her from the crate. Then, a couple of minutes later, we did the same thing again (call to kennel up, click, treat, release). We did this a few times a day EACH day for something like 3 weeks (and I still do it once in awhile). Following that, anytime we put her in the crate we stuffed a KONG full of kibble, treats and peanut butter. This seemed to help. Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Kong stuffed with kibble and some peanut butter should keep her busy inside.

I even carried Sam into the crate but, I only closed the door when he was relaxed and lying down. Not standing or sitting.
I would ask him to sit and if didn't I would slide my hand down his back and make him sit and after that I asked Sam to down and lightly pressed in between the shoulder blades to put him in a down position. I would stroke his head and gently close the crate door. 

This method still works for baby boy - Sam (now he's 6 months, 22 days).


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Take the bed out and put a plastic peanut butter jar inside with a couple spoons of peanut butter inside the jar.  Do this twice a day for a week. Problem solved. ;D


----------



## peejay (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't know if this will help but we had probs our boy Dexter getting him in the crate so we started making it into his little den by covering the top and sides with a blanket, and giving him a treat every time he went in. We had our boy after he was 11 months old from a woman who should never have had a dog let alone a Vizsla. She crated him day and night with very little exercise or stimulation and no training what so ever, so as you can imagine we have had to do a **** of a lot of work with him which is paying off tremendously.


----------

